# Récupérer données



## brye (5 Décembre 2008)

Hello,
j'ai changé de mac pour le nouveau macbook , comme un super c.. j'ai pas fait de sauvegarde de Itunes, j'ai sauver toute ma bibliothèque mais mp3+contenu apple tv ne sont pas dedans 

j'ai encore tout dans l'apple tv, y a t'il une solution pour récuperer le contenu et le transférer dans le macbook à part démonter apple tv?????
merci


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

pour faire cela de manière officielle, théoriquement, ca va être assez difficile. toute fois peut etre avais tu time machine d'activée sur ta machine maitre et par conséquent tu devrais pouvoir effectuer un back up des données itunes qui étaient synchronisées sur ton apple TV.

Après tu peux toujours effectuer des manips moins officielles (chose que je n'ai pas tenté pour le moment perso pour des raisons de simplicité d'utilisation) :

demonter ton apple tv et relier le DD de l'apple TV à ton mac
Soit utiliser FTP et SSH pour consulter le contenu de ton disque

pour t'aiguiller, il parait que apple tv usb creator est assez simple à utiliser... une recherche internet ou sur ce forum devrait pouvoir t'aiguiller assez rapidement


----------



## brye (19 Décembre 2008)

ipascm,
merci pour ta réponse...j'ai laissé tombé, les manips sont trop compliqués. Je recommence à zéro et cette fois avec un backup sur time machine
merci


----------

